

Nginx as a WebSockets Proxy - jchrisa
http://nginx.com/blog/websocket-nginx/

======
carbocation
I use Nginx as a WebSockets reverse proxy sitting in front of my golang apps.
It's never given me problems and has been quite painless. Note, as pointed out
in this article, you need nginx >= 1.3 for this functionality.

~~~
aktau
Same here, running a Go WebSocket server behind nginx, absolutely flawless. It
allows me to tie all kinds of languages and frameworks together seamlessly.

Even though I could do it with Go, I let nginx do the SSL termination. It's
more flexible and I can share the SSL cache with for example a PHP/node.js/...
app. Using nginx for the plain file serving part of the app is also a dream.

------
alixaxel
This is nothing new, nginx had support for WebSockets for a long time and the
post itself adds little to nothing to the nginx docs on WebSockets.

